# Báo Giá Đá Marble Trắng Tự Nhiên Marble Calacatta White Tại Đà Nẵng



## tamphong (13 Tháng sáu 2021)

Từ xa xưa, đá Marble calacatta White đã được dùng trong kiến trúc của đất nước La Mã, hay thời kỳ Phục Hưng. Ngày nay, rất nhiều công trình lớn ở Đà Nẵng nói riêng và cả nước nói chung cũng đang sử dụng đá marble trắng tự nhiên Marble calacatta White để làm vật liệu trang trí, ốp tường, cầu thang, mặt bàn… Báo giá đá marble trắng tự nhiên Marble calacatta White tại Đà Nẵng.​Nguồn gốc của đá marble tự nhiên Marble calacatta White​






_Marble calacatta White được khai thác từ dãy núi Apuan, Carrara, Italia xinh đẹp_

Marble calacatta White còn có hàng loạt tên gọi khác là đá trắng calacatta, đá Marble trắng calacatta, đá cẩm thạch Calacatta Borghini. Loại đá này được khai thác từ dãy núi Apuan, đến từ vùng Carrara, của đất nước Italia xinh đẹp.

Vì sao Marble calacatta White được mệnh danh là “đá của dân đại gia”?​Dòng đá marble tự nhiên này được hình thành qua quá trình kéo dài lên đến hàng nghìn năm. Khi đá vôi, đá trầm tích, đá giàu carbon ở khu vực địa chất nứt gãy trên vỏ trái đất bị các cơn địa địa chấn tác động rơi vào sâu trong lòng đất. Dưới ảnh hưởng của áp suất, nhiệt độ, các loại đá này dần biến đổi tính chất và trở thành Marble calacatta White.

Vì trải qua thời gian hình thành lâu nên, dòng đá cao cấp  này có độ cứng cao và bền hơn rất nhiều so với những loại đá trầm tích khác. Cộng thêm với việc chi phí khai thác cao, số lượng không nhiều do chỉ có duy nhất tại  Carrara, Ý càng làm cho trắng calacatta trở nên đắt đỏ. Trong các loại đá Carrara, đá Marble trắng calacatta là đắt nhất. 

Khám phá Marble calacatta White – dòng đá cao cấp hàng đầu​_*Tính thẩm mỹ cao, đẳng cấp, sang trọng*_






_Marble calacatta White có màu nền trắng đi cùng với các đường vân màu sắc đa dạng_

Marble calacatta White có màu nền trắng cực kỳ thuần khiết đi cùng với các đường vân màu sắc đa dạng như vàng, gân vàng xám đậm… càng giúp cho mẫu đá này trở nên ấn tượng. Sự kết hợp màu sắc này khiến cho dòng đá calacatta White trở nên nổi bật và khác biệt hợp. Mỗi phiến đá là “độc nhất vô nhị” và có những nét đẹp khác nhau. 

Đường vân đá thưa nhưng to, đậm nét, lúc thì mạnh mẽ dứt khoát, khi lại uyển chuyển tao nhã tạo nên tổng thể cực kỳ tinh xảo, một vẻ đẹp “hiếm có khó tìm”. Ít có dòng đá marble nào đem đến sức hút khủng khiếp như Marble trắng calacatta.

Khi có ánh sáng chiếu vào, mặt đá càng trở nên rực rỡ chói lòa. Đường vân đá bỗng trở nên khác lạ, sắc nét, ấn tượng, có chiều sâu và cuốn hút hơn. Đem lại cảm giác như được chiêm ngưỡng tác phẩm tranh trừu tượng mà thiên nhiên ban tặng.

Nếu khéo léo kết hợp Marble calacatta White với các món đồ nội thất cùng tông thì không gian sẽ lập tức trở nên độc đáo, đẳng cấp, rộng rãi, sáng sủa và “chanh xả” hơn rất nhiều.

_*Siêu bền bỉ, chịu lực, chịu nhiệt tốt*_

600
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Đá calacatta White có độ bền rất cao_

Đá calacatta White có độ bền rất cao. Theo ý kiến của các chuyên gia trong lĩnh xây dựng thì tuổi thị của đá lên đến hàng trăm năm. So với các dòng đá marble khác calacatta White cũng được đánh giá là độ bền cao hơn cả.

Không những thế calacatta còn có thể chịu được lực tác động va đập lớn và chịu nén rất tốt.

Khả năng chịu nhiệt của dòng đá này cũng thuộc top đầu. Sử dụng đá để ốp tường là cách hiệu quả để cân bằng nhiệt độ cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Không những thế, đá còn chống lửa rất tốt, hạn chế tối đa mọi tác động khi xảy ra cháy nổ.

_*Ít bám bẩn, dễ vệ sinh*_

Bề mặt của đá luôn sáng bóng như mới sau nhiều năm sử dụng, cứng chắc nên ít khi bị trày xước. Đá cũng không thấm nước nên rất dễ vệ sinh nếu bị bám bẩn.

_*Tính ứng dụng cao*_

Đá calacatta trắng được sử dụng rất nhiều trong các công trình ngoại thất như làm đài phun nước, đài tưởng niệm… 

Không gian nội thất muốn trở nên khác biệt cũng không thể thiếu sự có mặt của lại đá này. Dùng calacatta White để ốp tường, ốp phòng tắm, phòng bếp, sảnh, sàn nhà, mặt bàn bếp, mặt lavabo, ốp lát mặt tiền, ốp lát trang trí … và những ứng dụng nội thất khác là lựa chọn hoàn hảo.






_Dùng calacatta White để ốp phòng bếp_

Ngoài ra dòng đá này còn được sử dụng trong các hạng mục công trình mang tính chất nghệ thuật cao như tranh đá, phù điêu…

Báo giá đá marble trắng tự nhiên Marble calacatta White tại Đà Nẵng​Giá đá marble trắng tự nhiên Marble calacatta White phụ thuốc vào từng thời điểm của nước sở tại và chi phí vận chuyển về Việt Nam. Chính vì vậy, Quý khách hàng liên hệ số điện thoại *0986 839 130* để được tư vấn và báo giá chính xác.

ABS STONE là doanh nghiệp cung cấp và thi công đá marble tự nhiên Marble calacatta White uy tín chất lượng hàng đầu tại Đà Nẵng. Mỗi năm chúng tôi cung cấp calacatta White cho hàng trăm công trình. Đem lại không gian kiến trúc đẹp, đẳng cấp sang trọng từ đá calacatta White là trách nhiệm của ABS STONE.

Tags: Bao gia da marble trang tu nhien Marble calacatta White tai Da Nang


----------

